# Shall we?



## Odriski

Dobrý den! Především chci tady poděkovat za vás pomoci, které zpleší mou češtinu a dály mi možnost s vámi diskutovat česky. Teď mám otázku, můžete pomoci?
"Let's go for a walk, shall we?" Jak přeložit "shall we" v té větě do čestiny? "ano"? "že"? nebo jiné slovniky?
Děkuji!


----------



## Hrdlodus

_můžeme?
ano? / dobrá? / OK?
půjdeme?
nic proti?_

_že?_ se nehodí.

Použil jsem volný překlad. Pokud některý je už zavádějící, opravte mne, ale to by se asi poznalo až z kontextu.


----------



## morior_invictus

Odriski said:


> "Let's go for a walk, shall we?" Jak přeložit "shall we" v té větě do čestiny? "ano"? "že"?


Let's recast your sample sentence, okay? 

In *British English*, British English speakers use with "let's..." a question tag "shall we." ---> "Let's go for a walk, *shall we*?" [meaning: Let's go for a walk, shall we (go for a walk)?]
In *American English*, Americans tend to replace the tag "shall we" with "okay" or "all right." ---> "Let's go for a walk, *okay*?" / "Let's go for a walk, *all right*?"

Then the equivalent in Czech would be "OK, ano, dobře ..." ---> "Pojďme na procházku, _OK / ano / dobře / dobrá_?"

That said, that translation sounds very unnatural to me and since by using "let's + shall we" construction a speaker makes a suggestion to a listener, I would reformulate it as "Nepůjdeme na procházku?"

(cross-posted with Hrdlodus)


----------



## werrr

Nejpřirozenější překlad je asi záporná otázka, byť i kladná může postačit:

Let's go for a walk, shall we? -> (Ne)půjdeme na procházku? / (Ne)projdeme se?
​
Obecně se většina anglických dovětků v češtině dá vyjádřit vhodnou změnou slovního pořádku. V tomto konkrétním případě je důraz na slovese na začátku věty (vynikne to, pokud větu ještě rozvineme).


----------



## Hrdlodus

Já bych zmínil, že překlad bude záležet na kontextu.
Někdy mluvčí použije "Půjdeme na procházku?", jindy "Nepůjdeme na procházku?", jindy "Pojďme na procházku, jo?"
Napovídá to něco o emocích a situaci.


----------



## Odriski

Děkuji, vystudoval jsem


----------

